# Elder Scrolls Oblivion: Burmecian Mod



## Typh (Nov 20, 2011)

I know Skyrim is out. But I recently caught wind of a Burmecian race mod for the game of Oblivion.

Problem is I can not find it anymore and I wish to acquire this. Does anyone here have the .Zip File of this mod? I'd greatly appreciate getting it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 21, 2011)

In attempts to be a smartass and link a lmgtfy that works...it seems the first two links of this burmecian race were porn...and that's where I lost interest in helping. Sorry :v


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2011)

Typh said:


> I know Skyrim is out. But I recently caught wind of a Burmecian race mod for the game of Oblivion.
> 
> Problem is I can not find it anymore and I wish to acquire this. Does anyone here have the .Zip File of this mod? I'd greatly appreciate getting it.
> 
> Thanks again.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBYQiYg2low

Read in the video description/comments and you'll see WHY you can't find it anymore.


----------

